# hygetropin com.cn -lab result /no gh at all



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

test done 2hr after injecting 8iu

human norm 0-3

result 0,10


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

I thought these were supposed to be good.thanks for sharing bro


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

These are the ones with the sticker on and website in the bottom right corner, i sure i heard that these were copy's of the originals..


----------



## GORE89 (Aug 7, 2012)

ive used the .com.cn before, i got swelling of the hands after a few days at 8iu's ed so im sure they had something in them


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Any chance of testing the hyge brown tops?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

cant get any to send


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

These are not the original hyge the original hyge 200iu box does not have the security sticker


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Interesting as I've been using a few samples of these and got the usual gh sides.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bob & Weave said:


> Any chance of testing the hyge brown tops?


Send him a vial mate


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Bob & Weave said:


> Any chance of testing the hyge brown tops?


Last batches tested quite good ,,But who can tell what the next batch will be like



Pscarb said:


> These are not the original hyge the original hyge 200iu box does not have the security sticker


As you said mate Original .. That's the key word here i think ,,Yep .com.cn have been good but like any lab it has its ups and downs .



LOCUST said:


> Interesting as I've been using a few samples of these and got the usual gh sides.


As said they have in the past been good ..And i personally have not had a problem with them but i guess a odd bad batch might slip through ..

What ever brand of GH you use unless pharma you run the risk of this happening


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

No prob, B-50 if you want I'll send you a vial of the hyge brown tops.. pm me an address if interested.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ill send you a vial of rips if interested too


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Someone send him a vial of the original hyges! Never seen a test on them yet, only Dr. Lins version, brown tops have been tested before

If I had any left I'd be happy to send you a vial


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Il send you a vial of original hyge if you pm me your address


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll send you a vial of Kigtropin.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok lads who want send sample please pm me and i will reply where to send it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is why from now on im only going to use the original hyge with the pin wheel and no security sticker on, if its approved by the Chinese gov then it should have the rite dose in each vial surely..

Ive herd they are going to start putting the security stickers on the origional soon, That mint make it even harder to tell there legit


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly the reason why I won't use GH until I can both find a source for legit pharma grade and afford the price :/


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

B-50 said:


> ok lads who want send sample please pm me and i will reply where to send it


You're a good dude! :thumb:

Hopefully someone has arranged to send you a vial of the original hygetropin by now??


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

yes waitin for vial of dead lee


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

great work B-50. im waiting on my package of the new Ukrainian Jins, they are meant to be very good! Using Kigs at the moment but they were so cheap i doubt if theres much in them!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

There are fake versions of the hyge.com.cn and I also have fairly good copy of 100iu.cn, the .cn dont have tribal lids on, both came from china, good knows whats in them, he said there are two versions he does, the fakes or copys , or the originals , told him to do one lol after he sent that rubbish lol


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Someone on another forum an American one just tested these yesterday batch 20121101 and came back with a count of 39 2.5h after 8iu.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

B-50 said:


> test done 2hr after injecting 8iu
> 
> human norm 0-3
> 
> ...


just noticed your box doesnt match the right security sticker.

you have the .com.cn box, but with a Dr Lins sticker.

.com.cn boxes and stickers look like this;










could be you have a fake kit of a faked kit lol.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

original hyge is the only gh i would use. 100% reliable! 2 kits on its way as we speak :thumb:

fu*k the rest to much of a hit and miss.


----------



## paradox_nz (Sep 12, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> just noticed your box doesnt match the right security sticker.
> 
> you have the .com.cn box, but with a Dr Lins sticker.
> 
> ...


what are the original hyge look like ?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Originals, Hygene


----------



## paradox_nz (Sep 12, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> Originals, Hygene


thanks mate


----------



## warren1987 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just run the security code of my Hyge box through the website and it says number does not exist, well ****ed!!! Wish I'd have known about these .com.cn kits before I bought it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

warren1987 said:


> Just run the security code of my Hyge box through the website and it says number does not exist, well ****ed!!! Wish I'd have known about these .com.cn kits before I bought it


which kit do you have, the .cn (Dr Lins) kit? If you do i dont think theyre website is up working, and the code for the Dr Lins wont work on the com.cn website.


----------



## warren1987 (Jul 10, 2011)

> which kit do you have, the .cn (Dr Lins) kit? If you do i dont think theyre website is up working, and the code for the Dr Lins wont work on the com.cn website.


it's a .com.cn kit bud and from what I've read on here today they contain no GH at all. Although there's so much conflicting info some people saying the .cn kits are fake and the .com.cn kits are g2g so I don't know what to believe. First time using GH aswell so don't really know whether it'll be working yet or not only 3 weeks in and some say it's at least 6 weeks before you notice anything?


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

warren1987 said:


> Just run the security code of my Hyge box through the website and it says number does not exist, well ****ed!!! Wish I'd have known about these .com.cn kits before I bought it


Don't fret mate, chances are your kit is fine. Yes the .com.cn are copies but that doesn't mean that they don't contain GH.

I've got both the .com.cn boxes and the original hygene type and I honestly can't tell the difference in terms of potency. Both give me all the common GH sides at 4iu a day. The only difference I have noticed is the original type powder mixes quicker with bac water than the copy.

Maybe clubber Lang picked up a sh;t* box? But just to be on the safe side it's best to stick to the original as for me the difference in price is about 20 quid per box.


----------



## warren1987 (Jul 10, 2011)

> Don't fret mate, chances are your kit is fine. Yes the .com.cn are copies but that doesn't mean that they don't contain GH.
> 
> I've got both the .com.cn boxes and the original hygene type and I honestly can't tell the difference in terms of potency. Both give me all the common GH sides at 4iu a day. The only difference I have noticed is the original type powder mixes quicker with bac water than the copy.
> 
> Maybe clubber Lang picked up a sh;t* box? But just to be on the safe side it's best to stick to the original as for me the difference in price is about 20 quid per box.


Cheers for that mate  Might give the intratropin a go after I've finished these hyges read a few good things about the Intratropin.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

**** me this thread is a good way of getting a **** load of free growth.. Lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Don't fret mate, chances are your kit is fine. Yes the .com.cn are copies but that doesn't mean that they don't contain GH.
> 
> I've got both the .com.cn boxes and the original hygene type and I honestly can't tell the difference in terms of potency. Both give me all the common GH sides at 4iu a day. The only difference I have noticed is the original type powder mixes quicker with bac water than the copy.
> 
> *Maybe clubber Lang picked up a sh;t* box? *But just to be on the safe side it's best to stick to the original as for me the difference in price is about 20 quid per box.


lol, cheers bud ha


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, cheers bud ha


Sorry fella, didn't mean offence by that.

Maybe it's luck of the draw with these kits? I won't be buying anymore if I can help it as it's clear that they're pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Sorry fella, didn't mean offence by that.
> 
> Maybe it's luck of the draw with these kits? I won't be buying anymore if I can help it as it's clear that they're pretty inconsistent.


np, just made me laugh the way its written 

tis a sh#te kit lol

jabbed a full vail each time to get rid now.


----------



## paradox_nz (Sep 12, 2012)

so what is the white stuff that kigs vials has if not gh I have injected 100ui of that in my body ? can somebody verify it ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

paradox_nz said:


> so what is the white stuff that kigs vials has if not gh I have injected 100ui of that in my body ? can somebody verify it ?


Who knows, that's the risk you take with generic


----------



## paradox_nz (Sep 12, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Who knows, that's the risk you take with generic


will if pharma is available i will not take this risk.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

As mentioned - the kit thats been tested looks like a fake.

its the .com.cn box but has the dr lin security stick on which is wrong - no wonder there is no GH in them when it looks like a fake counterfeit.


----------



## jiggylow (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I see how they are counterfeit.

I have, what seems to be, the same exact product except the tops are more green / teal colored, and they have that sticker, and the codes worked on the website. Plus I noticed my dates, lettering, and codes printing was very thin and not bold printing like on your vials. It seems someone has done a great job at making these look like legit Hyge, when in fact they aren't. That's bogus. sorry you had to go through that garbage man. not cool, but hopefully they made it right by now


----------



## keenkig (Jun 23, 2014)

Maybe it's luck of the draw with these kits? I won't be buying anymore if I can help it as it's clear that they're pretty inconsistent.


----------

